# Shop made hand tools



## Wrangler02

Any one else make their else make their own tools and fixtures?


----------



## gus

i have turned a few mallets but nothing like those. they are beautiful.


----------



## firemedic

Wrangler said:


> Any one else make their else make their own tools and fixtures?


Actually yes & no... I started on a nice mallet when I put a chisel through my finger. I'll finish it a post a few pictures... 

In the mean time I'd love to see some more picts and details especially on that saw! Details man details!

~tom


----------



## Wrangler02

Like everything made in my shop; these tools were made with hand powered tools. The wood is primarily hard maple. The slide on the Marking Gauge is walnut that I harvested from iur family's farm.

I purchased the hardware for the Turning Saw from the "Tools for Working Wood" website. The saw is really sweet and serves as my needs as a "Band Saw". 

I will take some better pictures and post them when I get back to the shop.


----------



## firemedic

Wrangler said:


> Like everything made in my shop; these tools were made with hand powered tools. The wood is primarily hard maple. The slide on the Marking Gauge is walnut that I harvested from iur family's farm.
> 
> I purchased the hardware for the Turning Saw from the "Tools for Working Wood" website. The saw is really sweet and serves as my needs as a "Band Saw".
> 
> I will take some better pictures and post them when I get back to the shop.


Great I'd love to see more! I've been looking around lately for some brass flat bar for a gauge, I need to get on that.

What did you use as a scribing edge for the gauge?

Made any planes are chisels?... Those are definitely in my bucket list! I'll be at the shop tomr and will snap a dew pictures of that mallet...

~tom


----------



## Wrangler02

I made the small mallet for my main shop helper, my four year old granddaughter. 

As you can see in the photo, I use an exacto blade held with a wedge in the marking gauge. I am thinking of changing it to a blade from an Olfa Cutter (a rolling cutter used by quilters).


----------



## Locodcdude

Well to start off, I'm sure just about everyone has made a mallet at one point. I actually haven't made any hand tools other than a mallet a few years ago. But I do like the marking gauge that I've seen in some magazines, May be my next project :]


----------



## firemedic

As promised I finished it up one handed 

~tom


----------



## firemedic

firemedic said:


> As promised I finished it up one handed
> 
> ~tom


Oh, btw... Used NO power tools all the way through. That was the whole point of it - an exercise in hand tools... From rough cut to done. Even pulled out the spoke shave 

~tom


----------



## gus

that thing is sweet tom.


----------



## Wrangler02

Tom ,

Your mallet puts mine to shame. It is almost to pretty to use.


----------



## xphnmn

Nice! Great job Tom!


----------



## firemedic

Well thx guys! Wrangler there is a bit of detail lacking... I had some trouble with the wedge mortise and had already carved the handle... LOTS'O wedges! Lol

I have the bug now though... Gonna take a crack at planes once I'm two handed again.., two more weeks to go!

~tom


----------



## jharris

Very nice work guys. Wrangler, did you make the marking gauge from a plan? I need one but I'm a cheap bastard and it would be fun to make my own.

Jeff


----------



## Wrangler02

My wife gave me the book: Making Woodworking Aids & Devices - by Robert Wearing. This book is an inspiration for anyone that has a passion for building with hand tools; especially with home built tools. 

This book has several different types of marking devices.


----------



## firemedic

Wrangler said:


> My wife gave me the book: Making Woodworking Aids & Devices - by Robert Wearing. This book is an inspiration for anyone that has a passion for building with hand tools; especially with home built tools.
> 
> This book has several different types of marking devices.


Just ordered it from amazon, under $6 with shipping! Thx!

~tom


----------



## BWSmith

Twds OP.......eeeeyuuup.We make right many tools N fixtures,wouldn't have it any other way.

Love the saw BTW.BW


----------



## firemedic

jharris said:


> Very nice work guys. Wrangler, did you make the marking gauge from a plan? I need one but I'm a cheap bastard and it would be fun to make my own.
> 
> Jeff


I knew I had seen this somewhere recently... Last issue of Woodsmith Vol. 33 / No. 194 (Aug)

~tom


----------



## Stefflus

I'm thinking about making a "dovetailed dado saw", and plan on mounting a spare japanese pullsaw-blade on an angled block with a handle.
But I've never actually seen one, just pictures, and those pictures have all been from the wrong side, so I don't know if I should make slots in the blade so I can advance it gradually. Also many japsaw-blades have a rounded toe (for starting a cut in the middle of a board), and I can't agree with myself whether this is beneficial or not


----------



## firemedic

Wrangler, or anyone else for that matter, you ever make a spoke shave? I want to build some planes, prolly talk to Darren about that when the time comes, but a SS may be a good place to start I'm thinking...

~tom


----------



## bikeshooter

I've made some bar clamps that work pretty well. Only drawback is that I have to use wax paper to avoid gluing the piece to the clamp. Almost all material is recycled from shipping crates. I had to buy the zinc rod at the back slide, 1/4" dowels and glue. Red oak.


----------



## Wrangler02

I have not made a spokeshave. I have a couple of nice ones that I picked up at garage sales. Next time I am in the shop I will take and post a pictue of the shop built dovetail saw that my wife found at an Antique Shop. It was made using a section of hollow ground blade from a panel saw.


----------



## SteveEl

firemedic said:


> Wrangler, or anyone else for that matter, you ever make a spoke shave?


just posted a link for some plans over here
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/must-have-hand-tools-26769/#post217212


----------



## jaxonquad

*my mallet*

after seeing everyone's handywork i am almost embarassed to post mine, but here it is... maple handle, the head is from pallet wood (not really sure what it is, smelled kinda nutty, and worked like butter) 
and this is 100% by hand...kinda started to regret the curves in the maple :laughing:...


----------



## jaxonquad

*errr*

oh and by the way what finish did/would you guys use for a mallet? wax?


----------



## firemedic

jaxonquad said:


> oh and by the way what finish did/would you guys use for a mallet? wax?


Looks great! I just went with tung oil and sanding... I didn't want my hand slipping or it glancing of the chisel...

~tom


----------



## Wrangler02

I use GF Arm-R- Seal for almost everything I make.


----------



## firemedic

SteveEl said:


> just posted a link for some plans over here
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f11/must-have-hand-tools-26769/#post217212


Steve, buddy... Probably cause I'm on my mobile... But still can't get that new link to work for me... 

~tom


----------



## SteveEl

Try google-booking "American Woodworker Spokeshaves" and see if you can find it in the links.

hint.... google-book search is not the same as a google-search. You have to first click the google books link on the google homepage

Good luck


----------



## firemedic

Well... I started on the first spoke shave... 

Got the blank cut down and went to town with the chisels. Shaped one side so far using a spoke shave, lol. Man this has been some work!!! Oh, and only used hand tools once again.

I'm going to cut that cheap iron down for the blade. I've already learned a few things I'd do different so I expect the next one will be much better. 

Off to week-end commitments... Gonna be a few days till I get back at it...

~tom


----------



## firemedic

SteveEl said:


> Try google-booking "American Woodworker Spokeshaves" and see if you can find it in the links.
> 
> hint.... google-book search is not the same as a google-search. You have to first click the google books link on the google homepage
> 
> Good luck


I'll try that... Thx!

~tom


----------



## firemedic

I'm gonna bump my own post... Cause I'm excited about it... 

~tom


----------



## gus

that is really cool tom.


----------



## Longknife

These are my handplanes I made some 40 years ago...









... and these are some boat building tools from the same period.


----------



## Joe Lyddon

Longknife:

Those are Super COOL tools!

Amazing!

Thank you...

*Happy Memorial Day*


----------



## firemedic

Longknife said:


> These are my handplanes I made some 40 years ago...
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24963"/>
> 
> ... and these are some boat building tools from the same period.
> 
> <img src="http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=24964"/>


Those are really nice. How are the boat building tools used?

~tom


----------



## Longknife

firemedic said:


> Those are really nice. How are the boat building tools used?
> 
> ~tom


The boards for a boat are steamed and the tool below is used to bend and twist the board when it's still hot and soft. The two tools to the left are clamps that are used to clamp the boards to each other. The metal tool is a combined clamp and riveting tool. A hole is drilled through the boards, a copper rivet is inserted from the outside, the clamp is attached with the screw on the head on the rivet and then it's riveted from the inside. (Kind of difficult to explain, did it make sense?:blink


----------



## Chuck M

Would walnut make a good mallet? I would like to try making a few mallets.


----------



## firemedic

Chuck M said:


> Would walnut make a good mallet? I would like to try making a few mallets.


It's a good hardwood... I should think it would work just fine!

~tom


----------



## Chuck M

firemedic said:


> It's a good hardwood... I should think it would work just fine!
> 
> ~tom


That's what I figured since its a hard wood.


----------



## Wrangler02

Attached is a photo of a shop built backsaw that my wife found at a garage sale. It is a really works well.


----------



## Joe Lyddon

*COOL saw!* :thumbsup:


----------



## Brace

I made ​​these tools :smile:


----------



## firemedic

Brace said:


> I made ​​these tools :smile:


Awsome! Nice work!

~tom


----------



## Wrangler02

Brace said:


> I made ​​these tools :smile:


Nice work Brace


----------



## Joe Lyddon

COOL Tools, Brace...

Thank you.


----------



## Brace

Thanks to all))) Try square and gauge similar 18th century models. I have a dream to make a decorated tool... May be some chip carving on the gauge


----------



## Visions

Wow, you have all made some very nice tools! Really puts my shop built stuff to shame!

I do have a mallet I just finished, and it's a big-'ol mallet too. I still need to work on the finish some, but it's all there.
I'm finishing up a marking gauge as well, just need to apply some finish to that as well.

I'll post some pics once their done, although I do want to say I'm not really happy with the way they turned out. I will be making a second marking gauge, fixing my mistakes and improving on what I have learned. The mallet is OK, but like I said, it's a really big mallet so it has limited uses.
I plan to make a few more mallets as well, the next will be smaller with angled faces, and once my rough Beech blank finishes drying I plan to turn a round carving mallet as well.

Again, you all have truly made some very nice tools, and I will admit, I'm a bit jealous too. :notworthy:
I think I may need to look into one of those saw kits!


----------



## firemedic

$4 marking gauge... Just for S's & G's

The marking gauge I use has a wheel and I gotta say this pin thing on the one I made sucks. Wanders all over the board. All the same though it's a mock-up for a Cocobolo one... A lot learned and a lot to change!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## fcmcommw

firemedic said:


> Oh, btw... Used NO power tools all the way through. That was the whole point of it - an exercise in hand tools... From rough cut to done. Even pulled out the spoke shave
> 
> ~tom


 
My 6 year old son would have loved to have that to complement his Thor costume this past halloween. That mallet is sure pretty...:no:


----------



## Wrangler02

firemedic said:


> $4 marking gauge... Just for S's & G's
> 
> The marking gauge I use has a wheel and I gotta say this pin thing on the one I made sucks. Wanders all over the board. All the same though it's a mock-up for a Cocobolo one... A lot learned and a lot to change!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


I found that same problem with the Marking Gage I made. I converted it to use an Exacto blade. The blade tracks much better.


----------



## Joe Lyddon

*N i c e !*


----------

